# Where is better Lake Arrowhead or Big Bear Lake??



## Bostonshayne76

Thanks. Appreciate the replies


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the replies


Sorry man been to neither , their kinda out of the way places so it may take awhile to get someone to chime in.


----------



## WasatchMan

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the replies


Sorry man, I didn't want to reply because I haven't been to arrowhead in a while and since I moved away I thought a local could provide better insight. 

But, I don't really remember Arrowhead very well, it's been a while. But Big Bear is full of meth heads. At least the people who _live_ there always seemed pretty weird. Big bear is a little more commercial as far as the town goes. It's a lot of bigger than arrowhead but lake arrowheads town has more of a...'town' feeling to it, more villagey-ish. The drive to the resorts from arrowhead seems really long, I know it looks close, but it ends up taking like an hour...

I also believe there are A LOT better places you could visit. BB/LA are both very underwhelming...


----------



## thugit

lake arrowhead is completely dead in the winter. a mini lake tahoe? not even, perhaps a mini big bear lake. big bear will have a lot more of a town life, in lake arrowhead i can't say there is one at all. hwith that being said, it is a very nice lake and area. in the summer there's always a good amount of boats in the water with wakeboarding and such.


----------



## firstx1017

Big Bear is where I am every weekend in winter - we rent a condo up there for the season. I would suggest Big Bear over Lake Arrowhead. Big Bear is closer to either Big Bear Resort or Snow Summit. They have two movie theaters and lots of restaurants. A few tubing areas also for the kids. There is a K-Mart and two grocery stores if needed. 

Only been to Lake Arrowhead one time during the summer, but if you were going for boarding and a vacation I'd say Big Bear. Driving between the two can be more difficult than if you just stay in Big Bear. Pine Knot Ave. in Big Bear is a big hang out for the tourists. People walking around all the area stores. That is also where the 2 movie theaters are located. The last 2 winters they had an ice rink on one of the corners of Pine Knot Ave that you could rents skates and skate on. Again, there are several restaurants along there also. Around town there is a Taco Bell, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Carl's, McDonald's, and Subway is over by K Mart if you want fast food. 

Our condo is at the bottom of the slopes of Snow Summit and when we pull in Friday afternoon we park the car and walk everywhere the whole weekend until we leave Sunday afternoon (after snowboarding that is) lol! Rinse and repeat the following weekend......


----------



## kpd2003

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the replies


Lol you waited less than 12 hours - you MUST be leaving tomorrow if you are that impatient.


----------

